# المزمور الثالث والعشرون: الرب راعيّ



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 أغسطس 2010)

*




*​​* الأب/ بولس جرس*​*همسات الروح *​*تأمل في سفر المزامير*​​*أولاً: تقديم المزمور:*
*يُعتبر هذا المزمور "جوهرة المزامير"  فهو من أعذب ما ورد في سفر المزامير، بكونه تسبحة إيمان وأمان وثقة؛ فالسمة الغالبة على كل آياته العذبة القليلة المعبرة هي اليقين والثقة في الله ورعايته ومحبته، حيث يرتمي المرنّم على صدر الله كطفل في سلام وسكون. *
*يختفي في هذا المزمور بوق الحرب لتظهر قيثارة السلام التي لا تعود تُصْدِر لحناً حزيناً بل سيمفونية حب فرحة تتغنى بالله كراعٍ صالح، قائد حكيم، بل وصديق شخصي للنفس البشرية. *
*يُعتَبر داود بحق هو أنسب شخصية يمكن أن تكتب مزموراً تقوياً رعوياً كهذا، ويعتقد كثيرون أن هذا المزمور هو أحد أولى المزامير التي نظمها داود النبي؛ حيث تُشكّل عادات حياته الأولى كراعٍ للغنم صور الجزء الأول من المزمور. يقول الأسقف وايرز "إن المؤلف اختبر خلال الخدمة الإلهية بركات الشركة مع الله إذ كان يسترجع حياته الماضية فيراها وقد عبرت تحت رعاية الله اليقظة الساهرة وسط كل أنواع الضيقات".*
*يسمي بعض المفسرين مجموعة المزامير (22، 23، 24) بمزامير الراعي، كتبها داود بالروح القدس. في المزمور السابق نرى صورة رائعة للراعي المتألم، نراه ه وقد عُلّق على الشجرة لكي يحمل أتعاب شعبه، ويَعْبر بهم خلال صليبه إلى الأمجاد... أما هنا فنجد صورة مبهجة للقطيع المملوء فرحاً وشَبَعاً، ونرى الراعي يتقدم القطيع ليدخل به باستحقاق دمه إلى مراعٍ خضراء هي فردوس الروح وجداول مياه تنساب عذوبة، هي جداول روحه القدوس الذي يروي الأعماق الداخلية للإنسان.*
*1- مزمور شكر: ينشده المرنّم بعد أن عاش حفلات العيد في الهيكل، بينما يعود إلى بيته بانتظار أن يرجع ثانية إلى الهيكل فيقضي فيه أياماً جميلة، يُنشده ليعلن إيمانه وثقته بالرب الذي يرافقه في طريق العودة ويحفظه من كل شر، فلا ينقصه طعام أو شراب، أنشدته جماعة إسرائيل الآتية من المنفى بقيادة الرب راعيها الذي يرد شعبه عبر البرّية، وينتظره في هيكله ليستقبله كضيف عزيز فيشبعه ويرويه. وهو يمثل مسيرة شعب الله وكل فرد من الأفراد تحت قيادة الرب الراعي. كما يرى  E. Vogt أن هـذا المزمور مرتبط بذبيحة الشكر التي يقدمها زائر للأماكن المقدسة لنوال نعمة أو بركة معينة، فيكون كمن عَبَر بوادٍ مظلم ليدخل  إلى بيت الله، ومع كل نعمة يتمتع بها نرى يدّ الله الحانية ورعايته الفائقة لنا، إذ يقودنا في وادي هذا العالم لنسكن معه أبدياً في مَقْدسه السماوي. *
*2- مزمور ملوكي ليتروجي: يرى  A.L Merril.  أن هذا المزمور يصف طقس تتويج الملك، وكأنه يتضمن موكباً يبدأ من الهيكل ويستمر إلى الينبوع، وربما يشمل الطواف حول المدينة المقدسة (مزمور 48: 13 الخ). ربما اُستخدم هذا المزمور في تجليس الملك وهذا  التجليس ليس إلا رمزاً لرعاية الملك الراعي المحب لشعبه، غير المتسلط (المسيح نفسه ابن داود)، ثم لتأكيد تلك الحقيقة الخالدة أمام الشعب أن الراعي الحقيقي ليس الملِك ولا القيادات المدنية أو الكنسية إنما الله نفسه الذي يرعى الكل ويهتم بالنفس والجسد معاً. *
*3- مزمور أسراري: يختفي وراء بساطة هذا المزمور العمقُ مع القوة. لقد وجد المسيحيون الأوائل في هذا المزمور رمزاً لأعمال السيد المسيح القدسية في الأسرار المقدسة. لهذا جعلوه من صُلْب طقوس المعمودية، ففي ليلة عيد القيامة (الفصح المسيحي) كان المعمدون حديثاً يترنمون به بعد نوال سرى العماد والميرون، وقد لبسوا الثياب البيضاء وحملوا المشاعل، مُسرعين تجاه مذبح الرب بالفرح يشتركون في المائدة السماوية. ومازالت كنيستنا القبطية المصرية تترنم بهذا المزمور يومياً أثناء تسبحة الساعة الثالثة، تذكاراً لحلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ في تلك الساعة، هذا الروح الذي لا يزال عاملاً في الكنيسة، خاصة في الأسرار الإلهية المقدسة. وجد آباء الكنيسة الأوائل  بهجتهم وسرورهم وتهليلهم فيه، إذ رأوا فيه رعاية الراعي الصالح وعنايته بقطيعه، وحسناً فعل القديس أغسطينوس حين اختاره كتسبحة للشهداء. ويفسّر لنا القديس غريغوريوس النيصي (330- 395) هذا المزمور على أنه مزمور التدرّج فيقول: "يعلّم المسيح الكنيسة بهذا المزمور أن عليها أن تصير نعجة للراعي الصالح. فالكرازة تقودك إلى المراعي وينابيع التعليم. ويجب أن تُدفن معه في الموت بالمعمودية. ولكن هذا ليس موتاً، بل ظلّ الموت وصورته. بعد هذا يهيّئ مائدة الأسرار. ثم يمسح بزيت الروح، وأخيراً يأتي بالخمر التي تُفرح قلب الإنسان وتسكره بسكر العفّة".*
*ثانياً: نص المزمور وتقسيمه:*
*يتكون هذا المزمور من ست آيات وينقسم إلى قسمين متساويين كل منهما ثلاث آيات : *
*القسم الأول: اتكال كامل ( 1- 3):*
*1-  مزمور لداود، الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيئ *
*2- في مراع خضر يريحني، ومياهاً هادئة يوردني.*
*3- ينعش نفسي يهديني سبل الحق من أجل اسمه. *
*القسم الثاني: ثقته بوجود الله وعمله: ( 4- 6):*
*4 – لو سرت في وادي ظل الموت، لا أخاف شراً، لأنك أنت معي.عصاك وعكازك هما يعزياني*
*5 – تهيئ قدامي مائدة تجاه خصومي، وتدهن بالطيب رأسي وكأسي روية.*
*6-الخير والرحمة يتبعاني كل أيام حياتي. وأسكن في بيت الرب إلى مدى الأيام.*
*ثالثاً: تفسير المزمور:*
*القسم الأول: اتكال كامل ( 1- 3): *
*1-الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيئاً :*
*تبرز صورة الراعي عبر صفحات الكتاب المقدس منذ فصوله الأولى، وتظل حاضرة إلى الفصل الأخير... ففي سفر التكوين نرى هابيل الراعي الصالح ثم إبراهيم الراعي المرتحل خلف نداء الرب راعيه،  وكذا اسحق ويعقوب ولبان وأولاد يعقوب، بل كل  شعب إسرائيل، كان يقدم نفسه كشعب من الرعاة وكانت عظمة الشخص تقاس لديهم بما يملك من رؤوس وما تحت يديه من قطعان. فمنذ عهد الآباء (تكوين 48: 15) نعرف أن الله يرعى شعبه ويهتم بكل فرد منه، وحين خرج الشعب مع موسى إلى البرية، قاده الله كما يقود الراعي خرافه (خروج   : )، وساقهم في البرّية فلم يعوزهم شيء، لهذا سجدوا له وأعلنوا أنهم الشعب الذين الرب راعيهم والغنم الذي تقوده يده  7). *
*ولا يرى الرب بأساً من أن يقدم نفسه لديهم كراع لهم، يهتم بهم ويرعاهم ويقودهم، نراه يقدم نفسه لموسى في سفر الخروج "رأيت وسمعت ونزلت لأخلصهم..." وليس مستغربا أن نشاهده يسير أمامهم في البرية ويقودهم فلم يجوعوا ولم يعطشوا ولم تبلى ثيابهم حيث المن السماوي قوتهم ومياهاً من الصخور تتفجر لهم، بل وحتى السلوى لإشباع شهواتهم. قادهم إلى أن أوصلهم لأرض تدر لبناً وعسلاً... أليس راعياً من يعمل هذا كله! وما يكون الراعي إذن .*
*كما أقام عليهم نيابة عنه رعاة كموسى وهارون ويشوع وصموئيل، أقام لهم ملوكاً كشاول وداود وسليمان ويوشيا ... ليرعونهم بالاستقامة... وأعطاهم الكهنة والأنبياء رعاة لكن للأسف الشديد ضل كثير من أولئك الرعاة ملوكاً وكهنة وأنبياء فصاروا رعاة فاسدين يتكلم عنهم حزقيال النبي فيقول "يذبحون الثمينة ويجهضون الحوامل ويفترسون ..." ونجد تركيزاً على هذا الموضوع بشكل خاصّ في الكتب النبوية، يقول هوشع "يرعاهم الرب كالحمل في الأرض الرحبة"(4: 16). ويؤكد أرميا النبي: "أجمع غنمي وأردها إلى حظائرها فتثمر وتكثر"(23: 3). ويقول أشعيا النبي عن الرب أنه يرعى قطيعه كالراعي، فيجمع الحملان بذراعه ويحملها في حضنه ويستاق المرضعات رويداً (أشعياء 40: 11) كما يقود الربُّ خرافه إلى ينابيع المياه (أشعياء 49: 10)، وإذا تفرّقت يجمعها (أشعياء 56: 8). *
*«  الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيئاً:*
* يمكن اعتبار هذه الآية من أجمل آيات المزامير بل الكتاب المقدس بأكمله، وهي قريبة إلى قلب كل إنسان عرف الرب، يحفظها الجميع عن ظهر قلب وترددها كل الألسن بمختلف اللغات وتترنم بها الشفاه في سعادة وفرح، كما تغرد بها القلوب في أوقات الشدة وأوقات الفرج، في لحظات السعادة وفي لحظات الحزن ... في لفظة "راعٍ" يستخِدم داود أكثر التشبيهات الإيضاحية التي تكشف عن التصاق الراعي برعيته، فهو يعيش مع قطيعه، وهو كل شيءٍ بالنسبة للقطيع: يقُوته ويغذيه ويقوده ويوجهه ويعالجه ويحميه.*
*يعود داود بذكرياته إلى الأيام الخوالي، أيام صباه، أيام كان يمرح جوالاً بين الربوع يرعى غنم أبيه يسى والمزمار في يده يعزف أعذب الألحان، والخراف تتحرك أمامه وحوله في حرية وأمان، يعرفها بأنسالها وأسماءها، يحصيها ويعيد حصرها، يقودها إلى أخصب المراعي مهما كلفه ذلك من بحث وجهد ومشقة، يوردها أعذب المياه حتى ترتوي وتهنأ، يوجهها ويحميها، هذا هو معنى الرعاية كما عرفه واختبره داود شخصياً.*
* وحين تشعر الخراف في المراعي بروح الحب كأساس لعاطفة الراعي نحوها، مصحوباً بالقدرة على القيادة إذ يعرف احتياجاتها الحاضرة والمستقبلية ويعد ويجهز لها كل مستلزمات حياتها فهو يكفلها من جميع الجوانب ويشبع كل احتياجاتها الجسدية والنفسية والروحية فلا يعوذها شيء، مع روح تحمل المسئولية إذ يشعرها بقدرته على الدفاع عنها بقوة وحمايتها من شر وغدر الكواسر والجوارح؛ عندها فإن الخراف سوف تتبعه وتنعم به راعياً وقائداً مدبراً وحامياً وفادياً... *
*2 -في مراع خضر يحيني، مياهها هادئة يوردني:*
*استكمالاً لتلك الصورة الجميلة الماء والخضرة والراحة والهدوء، نكاد نلمس مع المرنم خبرته وتجربته الشخصية، وكأنه يستعيد ذكريات تلك الأيام البعيدة، لكنه لا يذكر نفسه راعياً بل يرى أن الرب راعيه وأنه يتبعه في اطمئنان وهدوء لأنه يعرفه، ويعرف أنه يعرفه، كما يعرف حاجاته واحتياجاته حتى قبل أن يعبر عنها: *
*-        يعرف الطريق  إلى موارد وينابيع المياه العذبة، *
*-        يعرف السبيل في الوديان نحو المراعي الخصبة،*
*-        يعرف متى يجب أن تخرج الخراف لينطلق بها إلى المراعي، وفي أية ظروف يجب أن تعود لتدخل الحظيرة ولماذا، *
*-        يعرف متى يجب أن يتجمع القطيع، ومتى يستطيع كل خروف أن ينطلق منفرداً في حرية وآمان. *
*-        وحين ينفخ في مزماره تجتمع القلوب حوله وتخشع النفوس أمام جمال أناشيده الخلاب ... *
*ماذا يريد داود وماذا يطلب قلب الإنسان المضطرب الذي أقلقته الحياة غير أن يستريح في الرب فيكون له راعياً ويتبعه قائداً له ويلقي عليه همومه وأحماله فيكون له عائلاً وسنداً، وأخيراً يلجأ إليه وقت الضيق فيصير له فرجاً وناصراً ... إنه كفيل بتلبية جميع احتياجات الإنسان وتحقيق كل ما يرضي نفسه وروحه بل أعظم من ذلك يقدم له فرصة حقيقية وفريدة لتحقيق الانسجام والتناغم الداخلي والخارجي.*​*«  مياهها هادئة يوردني:*​
*ما هي مياه الراحة؟ لقد دُعِي الهيكل "بيت قرار"(1 أيام28: 2)، أي "منزل الراحة" أو "مكان الراحة" حيث يستقر تابوت الرب (مزمور 132: 8،14)، ومن تمَّ فإنّ ماء الراحة يشير إلى حيث يوجد الراعي الذي يستضيف الخراف ليطعمها ويُرويها ويهبها راحة لا تقارن بما يهبه العالم.*
*3 - تنعش نفسي، يهدني سبل الحق من أجل اسمه:*
*بعدما أشبع الرب جميع احتياجات رعاياه من البشر مادياً وجسدياً، نراه يرتقي بهم إلى درجات أعمق من الإشباع والفرح الداخلي... أولى هذه الدرجات هي انتعاش النفس والروح، وهي سمة تصاحب أو صاحبت جميع الأبرار والقديسين في كل لحظات حياتهم حتى في زمن الشدة والضيق والاضطهاد والاحتجاب، فالنفس البارة دوما منتعشة فهي تعرف أن الله راعيها وهو وإن تأخر أو تأنى أو احتجب بحيث لا يمكنها أن تراه من موقعها فهو أبداً لا يغيب أو يتخلى عنها ولا يغلق أذانه عن صراخها ولا تغفل عيناه عن متابعتها ولا ينأى قلبه عن مواكبة خطواتها...إذن تعرف النفس طريق العودة من عالم العنف والظلمة إلى عالم الراحة والبر تحت قيادة الرب وبقوته، *
*«  يهدني سبل الحق :*
*الهداية هي معرفة الطريق الصواب وهي عكس الضلال، فالخروف الذي هداه الله إلى الطريق الصحيح سالم آمن هادي مستكين، على عكس الخروف القلق الضال دائما المبلبل الفكر الكثير الحركة المرتبك التصرفات المضطرب السلوك... والابن الذي يحفظ وصايا أبيه ولا يعصى له أمراً عكس الابن الضال ... وسبيل الحق .*
*«  سبيل الحق :*
*هو طريق الرب وهو ناموسه وشريعته وهو التبعية له دون سواه والتمسك به رباً ومعلماً، قائداً هادياً... هو اختاره وحده دون الالتفات إلى أي شيء أو شخص آخر سواه .*
*«  من أجل أسمه :*
*"لا لنا يا رب لا لنا بل لاسمك القدوس أعطِ مجداً" ، هذه هي فلسفة المرنم الذي يعرف كم هو قدوس أسم الرب وكم يغار الله على اسمه، واسم الله القدوس يختلف عن اسم أي إله آخر فلكل آلهة أسمها، يضعه البشر ليتعارفوا من خلاله عليه، أما الله فقد رفض عندما سأله موسى أن يعطي ذاته اسماً، ولما ألح موسى عليه قال له قل لهم أرسلني إليكم "الكائن" وهذا ليس اسماً بل صفة، بل هي جوهر، فهو صاحب الكيان الذي ينبع منه كل كيان، وهو مصدر ومنتهى جميع الكائنات، به كان كل شيء وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان فيه كانت الحياة والحياة نور للناس ... وكلمة "يهوه"، الاسم الذي يطلقه الكتاب على الله ليست اسماً بل معنىً أي "أنا أكون ما هو أنا"... وعندما حاول التقليد الكهنوتي في الكتاب المقدس أن يقدم أسماً أكثر قبولاً قدم اسم "إلوهيم" وهي جمع إله وبالتالي ليست اسماً بل هي صفة تعني إله الآلهة ورب الأرباب، وكان لاسم الله قدسيه، بحيث لا ينطق به اليهودي ولو في الصلاة ويستعيض عنه بألقاب مثل السيد "أدوناي" أو الرب أو الإله.*
*والنبي المرنم إذ يطلب من الله أن يهدي سبيله، يعرّف نفسه وشعبه بأنهم غنم مرعاه بل كابنه ومسيحه، وأن وجوده وشعبه مرتبط بالرب الراعي، هذا ما يعرفه المرنم والشعب ويريد أن يعلنه لجميع الأمم، لذا يخرج النبي بهذه البديهية المصيرية التي تربطه وشعبه بالرب إلههم، فكل ما يحدث لهم، يسيء إلى الراعي القدوس الذي لا يغفل ولا يترك الخراف تضيع، ويفتش عن الضال .*
*القسم الثاني: ثقته بوجود الله وعمله: ( 4- 6):*
*4 - لو سرت في وادي ظل الموت، لا أخاف شراً لأنك معي عصاك وعكازك هما يعزياني:*
*«  لو سرت في الوادي:*
*بعد أن رسخ النبي البديهية المنطقية الأولى وهي ارتباط مصيره باسم إلهه الذي لا يقهر، يعيد إعلان ما يعيش من فرح وما يسكن قلبه من اطمئنان، فأينما سار وحيثما حلّ، يعرف أنه تحت عناية راع قدير عظيم، قادر أن يدفع عنه كل شر، حتى لو فاق قوته البشرية. فالمتاعب -مهما اشتدت- لا توقف مسيرة القطيع نحو الأبدية، ولا تُرْهِبه، ولا تحكم رجاءه، مادام مع الراعي المخلّص. هنا يحدد المرنم خطواته بدقة عجيبة، فهو في حالة "سَيْر"، لا تعرف التوقف، وهو دائم "التقدم" بخطىً "ثابتة" مهما اشتدت الضيقات. وإذ يسير في "وادٍ" وليس على قمم الجبال، فهو في عبور هادئ، يشعر فيه بالهدوء والسلام والأمان. *
*«  وادي ظلال الموت :*
*الموت هو العدو الرئيسي للإنسان، لقد قهر الإنسان جميع قوى الحيوان وسيطر وتحكم أو كاد في قوى الطبيعة واكتشف قوانينها ونواميسها ليسيرها ويتحكم بها، لكن "آخر عدو يقهر هو الموت" فما إدراك ما قوة الموت وتأثيره على البشر، أنه لا يعرف الرحمة ولا تأخذه شفقة ولا يفرق بين غني فقير، شاب وعجوز، سعيد وتعيس، يكفي أن يلقي عليهم بظله فيعودون إلى التراب ويحلّ فتنحني رقاب الجميع، ويتكلم فيصمت البشر، ويأمر فيخضع الجميع، ويتسلط فيسود صمت القبور... ما أرهبك أيها الموت وما أرهب ظلك من يجتاز في واديك الممتلئ عظاماً ولا يرتعد!. *
*«  لا أخاف شراً:*
*جميل أنت يا داود، إحساسك بالخوف من الشر وأنت تعبر وادي ظلال الموت مقبول ومشروع وأنت لا تحاول أن تداويه وتظهر شجاعة ليست لديك... فمن منا لا يخاف الموت والسير في وادي ظلاله وظلمته الرهيبة... أنت لست خائف، نعم،  لكنك تعترف بأن عدم الخوف لا ينبع من شجاعتك الشخصية، مهما عظمت، بل من إحساسك بمن معك يرعاك ويرافق خطاك، من تتتبعك عيناه وتسندك يداه وتدفع عنك عصاه قوة العدو، من يبذل حياته لأجلك، يدفع عنك قوى الموت والجحيم إلى الخلف فترتد مهزومة... "أين قوتك يا جحيم وأين شوكتك أيها الموت"، فالخراف معه: محمولة على المنكبين، محفوظة في حدقة العين، منقوشة على أكف اليدين، مصونة في سويداء القلب... وهو يهمس دوماً لها "لا تخف فإني معك.. أخيراً أراك مطمئناً أيها الإنسان البائس الشقي، أخيراً أراك تصدق راعيك، وتسلم نفسك لحراسته ورعايته الحانية.*
*«  لأنك أنت معي:*
*وليس لأني معك، فأنا لا أستطيع أن أذهب ولست أعرف الطريق، أنت الفاعل وأنا المفعول به، أنت المرافِق وأنا المرافَق، أنت القائد وأنا التابع، أنت الراعي وأنا القطيع، أنت السيد وأنا عبد، أنت الرب وأنا التراب، أنت الخالق وأنا الخليقة البائسة المرتعدة بدون رعايتك الأبوية التي تجعلك تترك الكون باتساعه، والكائنات بجلالها وانتظام نواميسها وتسير خلفي أنا تاركاً لي حرية الاختيار، ويزداد حبك لي وانشغالك بي وبحثك عني كلما ضللت بعيداً، حتى لتترك التسع والتسعين في البرية لتفتش وتبحث عني... وعندما أصرخ طالباً معونتك، أجدك تطير وتحلق بكاروبك المقدس لتكون بجواري في التو واللحظة، ترفعني وترعاني تطعمني وتسقيني.*
*«  "عصاك وعكازك هما يُعزيّانني"*
*العصا:أول أداة حربية وآلة عسكرية استخدمها الإنسان منذ بداية التاريخ وبرغم تطور الزمان واختلاف الحضارات والشعوب إلا أننا نجدها في جميع الثقافات، حتى صارت رمزاً وإشارة إلى مقام وقوة حاملها... وما زالت العصا حتى اليوم 2010 تستخدم أفريقيا وفي صعيد مصر، فلا يخرج الرجل القروي من بيته أبداً دون عصاه. وتتعدد وظائف العصا بتعدد المهن، فعصا موسى غير عصي سحرة فرعون، وعصا الراعي غير عصا المعلم وعصا الأسقف غير عصا الكاهن. ويذكر الكتاب المقدس دور العصا في القيادة والدفاع ويخبرنا العظيم داود أن تلك العصا تُعزّى ولا تَجْرح! كعصا موسى التي بها شق البحر وضرب الصخرة ففجر المياه.*
*أما العكاز فمعقوف من الطرف الأعلى، ومن مصدر الفعل نرى أنها للسند والارتكاز ويساعد على الثبات واستقامة الوقوف، وهو التطور الطبيعي للعصا ولا يستخدم في الحرب ويصلح كعلامة ورمز للشخص، وهو عادة أثمن معدناً وأجمل شكلاً، لذا يحمله الأكبر سناً والأكثر وقاراً. ما أجمل هذا، العصا تحميني من مطاردة العدو وتجاوزات الخصوم وتدفع عني كل شر ومكروه... فعصا الرب تشير إلى قوته، وما أروع العكاز في يده يسند خطاي ويقويني في لحظات الضعف والألم عندما تخور قواي... *
*«  يعزياني:*
*"تكون عصاك وعكازك هادياً لي"، الكلمة اليونانية "بارقليط" تشير إلى الروح القدس، نقرأ في غريغوريوس النيصي "ثم يقودك بعصا الروح القدس، لأن البارقليط (أو الهادي) هو الروح القدس". كل ما فيك وكل ما معك يحميني ويسندني فكيف لا أتعزى و أطمئن وإن اجتزت وادي ظلال الموت.*
*5-  تهيئ قدامي مائدة تجاه خصومي تدهن بالطيب رأسي وكأسي روية:*
*تهيئ أي يعد ويجهز ومن يهيئ المائدة اثنان السيد الذي يدفع تكاليف كل أنواع الطعام، والعبد الذي يقوم بإعداد الأطعمة والمأكولات ووضعها على المائدة. وقد أعد الرب لخرافه كل شيء، وهم معه لا يحتاجون شيئاً، هلم كلوا خبزي واشربوا خمري، هلم فإن وليمتي قد أعُدت. قدامي أي  حتى قبل وصولي أو أمامي بمعنى أني لن أنتظر لحظة ولن أعاني ألم الجوع انتظاراً لإعداد الطعام، فأنت "أبي" قد عرفت ما أنا محتاج إليه قبل أن أطلبه، والمائدة حافلة  لا تحوي فقط ما يسد الرمق ويشبع الجوع، بل كل ما تشتهيه النفس والروح.*
*«  مائدة:*
*ربما عنى المرتل بأن الله الذي يهتم بنا إذ يرى العدو قائماً ضدنا يُعِدُّ بنفسه لنا المائدة لكي نأكل في غير عجلة، دون ارتباك أو اضطراب، ويُجْلِسنا لنَنْعم بالقوت دون أن نخاف العدو الذي يَطرِق أبوابنا، إنه يهبنا سلاماً وشبعاً وسط المعركة بكوننا خاصته المحبوبة! في مواضع أخرى في سفر المزامير كثيراً ما يُقدّم ذبيحة الشكر ويتبعها أو بصحبها وجبة ذبيحة أي مائدة مقدسة (مزمور 22: 26؛ 63: 6) أو ذبائح (مزمور 66: 13؛ 116: 17). *
*«  تجاه مضايقي:*
*ربما كان مقاومو داود يجولون في الهيكل بينما كان هو يُقدم ذبيحة الشكر لله، لذا صار يردد هذه العبارة، كأن مضايقيه وأعداءه الذين نجحوا أن ينزلوا به إلى وادي الموت كانوا ينتظرون هلاكه، فأولاه الرب رعايته، وحول له وادي الموت إلى وادي للراحة، حين رأى العدو كل ما أكرمه به الرب، ذهل وتبدد.وأقام له مائدة نصر رائعة فما أروعك... *
*Ø     أربضني: في أرض خصبة خضراء مريحة، *
*Ø     ورويتني: من أعذب ماء ، مياه الراحة،*
*Ø     أقمت لي مائدة: أعددت لي طعامي،*
*Ø     حميتني: من كل المخاطر والأهوال،*
*Ø     سندتني: حين ارتعدت وخارت قواي،*
*«  تدهن بالطيب رأسي وكأسي ريا :*
*المسح بالدهن يُشير إلى وجود علاقة شخصية بين الراعي وقطيعه، كما يكشف عن حالة فرح وشبع. كان الناس قديماً متى حزنوا يغطون أنفسهم بالتراب والرماد، وإذا ما فرحوا كانوا يغتسلون ويدهنون أنفسهم بالزيت. هذا وقد كانت عادة دهن الرأس شائعة (عاموس 6: 6؛ متى 6: 17؛ لوقا 7: 38، 46). حيث كان من عادة اليهود إن يستقبلوا كبار الضيوف بأن يسكبوا الطيب على رأسهم أو الزيت في أقل الحالات كعلامة تكريم لهم وترحيب بهم؛ وقد ورد ذلك في العهد الجديد في لقاء المسيح مع المرأة في بيت سمعان الفريسي، وكأن المرنّم يقول لراعيه: إنك تعاملني كضيف نال القبول على مائدتك وكضيف شرف تعاملني. ما أعظم هذا، لم يكتف الرب بكل ما أكرم وعزى وفرح به قلب نبيّه، بل نراه يعظم عمله، وهكذا يعامل الله أحباءه بكل هذه الكرامة ويرعاهم كما يرعى الأب الأبناء معه الرب.*
*«  كأس ريا:*
*ربما يعني النص العبري "كأسي رَيَّا" تلك الكؤوس التي تُستخدم في رعاية الغنم؛ كان الكأس عادة يتكون من كتلة حجرية منحوتة ومجوفة طولها 30 بوصة وعرضها حوالي 18 بوصة وارتفاعها 18 بوصة، توجد الكؤوس في مواضع كثيرة عند الآباء والينابيع المنتشرة في برية يهوذا، وفيها يغرف الرعاة الماء ويسكبونه، ولأن الكأس تتعرض للشمس يكرر الراعي سَكْب الماء فيها حتى تفيض، فتبرد الكأس، ثم يدعو خرافه لتشرب دون أن يتوقف عن صب الماء... بهذا يتأكد من بقاء الماء بارداً، صافياً فائضاً لدى الخراف. *
*والكأس أيضا هي أداة شرب الخمر، والخمر في الكتاب المقدس هي رمز الفرح، وتقدم الكأس لضيوف الشرف وكبار القوم... ويقف الخدام من خلفهم يسكبون مزيداً من الخمر في كؤوسهم كلما رشفوا منها حتى تظل الكأس مترعة مليئة، وحيث أن الخمر هي رمز الفرح والخير فإن ذلك يعني أن الرب يملأ حياة مختاريه بفرح يفوق كل فرح وبخير يفيض بين أيديهم، والإنسان الذي يتقبَّل مراحم الله وخيراته مع كل صباح جديد، يفيض شكراً وتسبيحاً، وإنْ لم يملك إلا لقمة يابسة، أما مَنْ لا يتلمّسُ هذه البركات فإنه وإنْ اقتنى العالم كله، تكون كأسه مشققة لا تضبط ماءً. *
*6-  الخير والرحمة يتبعاني كل أيام حياتي وأسكن في بيت الرب إلى مدى الأيام:*
*«  الخير والرحمة يتبعاني:*
*حين يثمر الإنسان ثمار الخلاص، فليس ذلك نتيجة أعماله ومجهوده الشخصي فحسب، بل نتيجة محبّة الله ورحمته، فالرب غني بالرحمة والتحنن، على الذين يحبونه من كل قلوبهم، لذلك يتكل المرنّم على رحمته ويحبه فيعرف أنه لن ُيحرم من الخيرات كل أيام حياته بل وفي الآخرة أيضاً أعماله تتبعه.*
*«  وأسكن في بيت الرب:*
*هذه هي مياه الراحة المقصودة، أي السكنى مع الرب، فرحمته وحبه يؤهلان النفس لأن تسكن في بيته، لتتفرّغ إلى نوع الحياة الذي عرفته أثناء زيارات الحج الخاطفة، فبيت الله المكرّس وهيكله المقدّس يصل بالنفس بقرب الله إلى غاية المراد، "إلى أيام كثيرة وحياة خالدة". (ديديمس).*
*«  طوال الأيام:*
* إذ يسكن الإنسان في بيت الرب وتكون إقامته معه، يحيا استقراراً دائماً على عكس  الرحّال المتنقل دوماً، فحين يكون الرب راعيا للنفس تستقر ساكنة في سلام " أرجعي يا نفس إلى موضع راحتك" ولا يكون نعيمها وقتيا خاضعا لظروف المكان والمناخ، بل خالداً حيث يتمتع بالنور الدائم والخضرة المتجددة مع الرب، وإذا كان الرب راعيك أيها النبي المرنم فالخير يملأ بيتك والرحمة الإلهية تظللك كل أيام حياتك، بفضل الراعي الذي أشبعك بركة وفرحاً وخيراً ورحمة وسلاماً... وبعد انقضاء عمرك الأرضي، ستنطلق متحرراً من الأمور المادية والأرضية العابرة، نحو خيرات لا تفنى ولا تعرف فساداً، لا غروب فيها ولا نهاية لها، حيث ستسكن معه  في سعادة أبدية إلى دهر الدهور...*
*رابعاً: تطبيق المزمور:*
*o       كيف عاش الرب يسوع هذا المزمور؟*
*يمكن أن ينطبق المزمور على مراحل حياة الرب:*
*-   يهوه الراعي: اعتادت الأمم الشرقية أن تدعو حكامها وملوكها الصالحين "رعاة"، وهكذا يُستَهلُّ المزمور في سطوره الأولى بأكثر الصور شعبية في الكتاب المقدس: صورة الراعي، وإذ تحتل لفظة "راعٍ" بين كل التشبيهات المكانة الأكثر عذوبة ورقة، فهي تخترق القلوب. الله هو الراعي الذي يخلص شعبه، والمسيح هو الراعي الصالح الذي يهتمّ بقطيعه، والعصا التي يحملها ليقود بها قطيعه هي صليبه. *
*-        الملك من نسل داود: اُستخدم هذا المزمور في تجليس الملك راعي شعبه، رمزا  للسيد المسيح ابن داود ، الملك المحب لشعبه،. *
*-        يبرز هذا المزمور الله المخلص من جوانب ثلاثة:*
*1- المخلص كراعٍ صالح: تدخل الراعي الأصلي لينتزع رعيته من يد اللئام ويسلمها ليد راعٍ صالح يعرف رعيته بأسمائها وهي تعرفه، ويبذل نفسه  ليحقق لها نصراً نهائياً تنعم بعده بالسلام إلى الأبد تحت قيادة راع الخراف العظيم.*
*2- المخلص كقائد: يدخل رعيته في سُبًل البرّ، "الرب قائدي في سبُلُ البر" فتسلك سبُل السلامة تحت قيادته ، وتتجلى قدرات القائد من خلال عنايته وحمايته، وهكذا يُعلِن الله عن ذاته في المسيح كقائد ورأس للكنيسة التي هي جسده. *
*3- المخلص كصديق: يقودنا هذا الراعي ويستقبلنا لدخول بيته المقدس لنمضي كل أيام حياتنا "صديقي ومضيفي"، لقد أُعدَّ وليمة عائلية مفتوحة وممتدة، يدعو كل المؤمنين باسمه إليها ليقدم لهم في سر القربان المقدس ذبيحة نفسه فيُشبِع ويهب فرحاً وحياة أبدية كل من يتناول منه. في حبه لنا يُقدّم لنا المائدة بنفسه بعدما يغسل أرجلنا مع تلاميذه، إنه يهبنا سلاماً وشبعاً.*
*-   الخبر والخمر والماء وزيت الضيافة: كللها عطايّا أرض الميعاد الوفير، فتفيض الكؤوس خمراً ويعيش الشعب متمتعاً برعاية الله ورحمته؛ وهكذا يستضيف الله شعبه في وليمة مسيانية، تطابق وليمة جسد الرب يسوع المسيح ودمه.*
*o       كيف نعيش هذا المزمور ‏ كمسيحيين:*
*عندما نقرأ الكرازات المسيحية الأولى نندهش لتعدد الإشارات والتلميحات إلى هذا المزمور. . فقد قرأه التقليد في إطار التدرّج المسيحي:*
*-   مراحل التدرجّ المسيحي: أسرار التدرّج   هي المعمودية والتثبيت والإفخارستيا، وفيها يتدرجّ المسيحي ليصل إلى ملء عطيّة الإيمان، فقد كتب كيرلس الأورشليمي (315- 387): "عرفك داود بفضيلة سرّ (الإفخارستيا) حين قال: هيأتَ مائدة أمام عينيّ تجاه مضطهدي. فما يعني بهذا إلاّ مائدة الأسرار التي هيأها الله لنا؟. ويقول القديس أمبروزيوس (339- 397) "اسمع أيَّ سرّ قبلت، اسمع داود يكلّمك، هو أيضاً نظر مسبقاً إلى هذه الأسرار، فابتهج وأعلن أن لا شيء ينقصه، لماذا؟ لأن الذي قبل جسد المسيح لن يجوع أبداً، كم مرّة سمعت هذا المزمور دون أن تفهمه؟ أنظر كم يليق بالأسرار السماوية". لذا كان المعمّدون ينشدونه، وفي هذا يقول أمبروزيوس: "بعد أن خلع المعمّد ثياب الضلال وتجدّد شبابه كالنسر، يُسرع نحو المائدة السماويّة، فيجد المذبح معدّاً فيهتف: "هيّأت أمامي مائدة".*
*-   "هيأت قدامي مائدة تجاه مضايقي": في سفر المزامير كثيراً ما يُقدّم الشكر ويتبعه وجبة ذبيحة أي مائدة مقدسة (مزمور 22؛63) أو ذبائح شكر احتفالا ينصر الله لبنيه على العدو (مزمور 66؛ 116)، كذا يمنحنا الرب يسوع المسيح مائدة جسده ودمه لتُخزِى العدو، فوجوده لا يُزعج ولا يَحرم من الوليمة المقدسة.  ويقول القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي "حقاً يرتعد الشيطان من الذين يشتركون في هذه الأسرار بوقار". لذا يردد المسيحي عندما يتناول جسد الرب ودمه "طهارة لأنفسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا وغفرانا لخطايانا وآثامنا"،*
*-   يقودني إلى مياه الراحة: نقرأ عند أثناسيوس السكندري (295- 372): " مياه الراحة تعني ولا شكّ المعموديّة المقدّسة التي بها يُنزع ثقلُ الخطايا". ويقول تيودوريتس: "مياه الراحة رمز للحياة، للمياه التي فيها يعمّد من يطلب النعمة، فيتعرّى من الخطيئة ويستعيد شبابه".*
*-        عصاك وعكازك هما يعزياني: في الشرق الأوسط عادة ما يكون للراعي الآتي:*
*1.   ثوب بسيط: هذا الثوب يُشير إلى إخلاء المسيح ذاته ليحمل طبيعتنا البشرية ويحتلّ مركز العبد حتى دخل بنا إلى شركة مجده.*
*2.   عصا: تُسْتَخدم لحماية القطيع، وتُشير إلى صليب رب المجد الذي به حَطَّم سلطان العدو، وقتل الخطية، وأفسد قوة الموت.*
*3.   عكاز: ويستخدمه الراعي للاستناد، وأيضاً ليمسك به خروفاً جامحاً يحاول الهروب بعيداً عن القطيع... ويُشير إلى تأديب المخلص مؤمنيه بعصا الأبوة الحانية الحازمة.*
*4.    آنية زيت: ليُطبّب بها جراحات خرافه، وتُشير إلى المسحة المقدسة.*
*5.   مزمار: يعزف عليه ليعلن بهجته بعمله الرعوي، إشارة إلى الفرح في المسيح، حيث تُسبّحه النفس مع الجسد كما على قيثارة الحب.*
*6.   سكين: يستخدمها عند الضرورة، وتُشير إلى عمل الروح القدس إذ يفصل الخير عن الشر. *
*-   "إني ولو سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف سوءاًًً: يقول غريغوريوس النيصي: "يجب أن تُدفن معه في الموت بالمعمودية، ولكن هذا ليس موتاً، بل ظلّ الموت وصورته". ويقول كيرلس السكندري: "بما أننا عمّدنا في موت المسيح، تسمّى المعمودية ظلّ الموت الذي لا نخافه".*
*-   وتسير الكنيسة على هدي راعيها، فتأخذ الحياة الإلهية بالمعمودية، وتتغذّى بجسد الله بالإفخارستيا وتمسح أبناءها بزيت الروح في سرّ التثبيت، وهكذا يستطيع كل أبنائها أن يسيروا في طريقهم إلى الآب بلا خوف، عابرون ظلمة الموت ويصلون إلى الراحة والسعادة.*
*-   الراعي هو القائد وهو الرفيق، يتسلّط على الخراف ويرافقها فيعيش حياتها ويقدر أن يدافع عن قطيعه، يعرف الخراف ويكيّف حياته على حياتها، سلطة الراعي لا تناقَش، ولكنها مؤسَّسة على المحبّة والتضحية (يوحنا10: 11).هذه الرعاية الإلهية تحتضن كل عضو من شعب الله بل وكل الشعب جماعة، حيث يقود الراعي الشعب المتمتع  ويعدَّ له في بيته موضعاً، حتى يتعبه أينما ذهب، بذلك يجد المؤمن بهجته أنْ يتعبَّد ويخدم ويسكن مع ربه المحبوب في الكنيسة وكأنما يسكن معه في سمواته أبدياً، فغاية رعايته أن نستقر معه في مَقْدسه الإلهي!*
*خامساً : خاتمة المزمور*
*هذا هو موضوع مزمور الباراقليط وكثير من المزامير: الاتكال الكامل على الله"، فكل ما يحدث في حياة البشر لا يتم بمحض الصدفة، ولا بطريقة عشوائية، وإنما بهدفٍ سامٍ محسوب، يشمل حتى شعر الرأس. هذا الأمر لا يخص القديسين وحدهم، وإنما يشمل كل البشر، فالعناية الإلهية تمتد لتشمل العصفورين اللذين يُباعان بفلس (متى 10: 29)، فالعناية الإلهية تحتضن كل شيء حتى أن شعور رؤوسنا محصى لدى الله، إنه يقود المؤمنين إلى تلك المراعي لنوال كل نعم الفردوس. فالمراعي الخضراء هي الفردوس الذي سقطنا منه، فقادنا إليه السيد المسيح، وأقامنا فيه بمياه الراحة، أي المعمودية.*
*وهي ليست بركات خارجية بل بالحري هي تمتع بِسُكْنَى السيد المسيح فينا، فيهبنا "طبيعة الاكتفاء"، فنتقبَّل من يديه شعور الكفاية والشبع، بجانب بهجة مشاركة السيد المسيح في فقره راجّين أن نشاركه أيضاً في مجده. من أجلنا افتقر السيد المسيح لكي نغتني؛ وفي فقره لم يشعر قط بالعوز، إننا بلا شك لا نحتاج شيئاً البتة، إذ هو بنفسه يصير طعامنا وشرابنا وملبسنا وحمايتنا وسلامنا وعون لحياة كلها بهجة. حضوره الواهب النِعَمْ في قلوبنا يهبنا شبعاً وكفاية. حين يدعو الكتاب المقدس الله "رب" و "ملك" و "خالق" فإننا عادة نشعر بقدرته وقوته ومجده في خوف ورعدة، لكن عندما يسْميه "راعي"فإننا نتذوَّق حلاوة ورقّته عنايته بنا بنفس الدرجة عندما ندعوه "أباً".*
*ما كان يمكننا أن نتمتع بهذا المزمور ما لم نَتقبَّل  خلاص المسيح وندخل إلى المزمور السابق بكونه "قدس الأقداس". ما كنا نختبر عذوبة رعاية المسيح ما لم نتعرف على دمه المهرق لأجلنا. لا يمكن للنفس أن تترنم "مسكني في بيت الرب طول الأيام". ما لم يصرخ المخلص: "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟!" (مزمور 22: 1). صار متروكاً حتى كما من الآب وهو واحد معه في الجوهر ومساوٍ له، لا ينفصل عنه لكي نصير نحن غير متروكين منه أبدياً. *
*صلاة*​*أيها الراعي الصالح، *​*أنت تملك القلب بسلطان الحب لا بحب السلطان، *
*اِحْملني إلى مرعاك فلا أعود محتاجاً لشيء *
*ربي، متطلبات الحياة كثيرة، ومتعددة هي تطلعات القلب... ربي، قدرات النفس ضعيفة، وواهية هي قوة المقاومة...فإلى من ألجأ  وليس لي سواك أنت يا راعي نفسي،إليك وحدك التجأت بك  أحتمي وفي حضنك أرتمي وأكون:*
*أسعد كائن في الوجود، يكفي أن عيناك ترقباني*
*أغنى إنسان في الأرض، ففيض كرمك يغمرني*
*أهنأ قلب في الحياة،فلا خوف ولا قلق ولا دموع*
*أبهج نفس في الكون لأنك راعيّ وفي ظل جناحيك أسير*
*أنبل روح في الدنيا فالخير والرحمة يتبعاني مدى الحياة*
*لن أخاف شراً لأنك معي*
*لن أضل الطريق فعصاك تهديني*
*لن أخشى العدو ولا ظل الموت فأنت ناصري*
*لن أحمل هم قوت أو كسوة أو سكن  فأنت كفايتي*
*لن أجوع أبداً فمائدتي مهيأة قدامي أبدياً*
*لن أعطش أبدا فكأسي دائماً روية*
*لن أطلب ميراثا فنعمتك تغمرني*
* لن أبحث عن آخر فأنت رفيق دربي*
*جنبك المفتوح يفيض لي مياه الراحة،  *
*موتك على الصليب فتح لي مَرْعَي الفردوس، *
*وقدمت لي صليبك عصا وعكازاً*
*بهما أفخر وأحتمي واتقي شر العدو. *​*اغْتسِلت بكُليّتِي بمعموديتك فحملت خاتم شركة طبيعتك الإلهية، مسحتني بدهنك فتقدست لك بكُليّتِي*​​*وشربت من كأس دمك فتلتهب أحشائي بنار حبك! *​
* أيها الراعي الصالح أنت طريقي، تحملني لحِضْن أبيك! *
*وسط آلام الحياة تقودني ،  و في وقت ضعفي تحملني على مِنكبيك،*​*وأخيراً تستقر بي في بيتك السماوي لأُوجد معك أبدياً!  آمـــــين *​


----------

